# Working with bushings for in-lays



## schlott (Apr 12, 2008)

Starting my first in-lay project. Have a rockler bushing kit, a in-lay kit for 1/8 inch bit, plus dewalt plung router and colt lamant trimmer. Would like to use 1/4 bit for the in-lays and am having trouble figuring out the bushing sizes for doing recess along with the insert with the same templete. Is there anywhere that give a long list of the bushing sizes requried for this operation for various sizes of bits ..... I think I will use the 1/4 bit but I may have occation to use other sizes.

Jeff


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here you go, Jeff and Welcome to the forums. What part of the world are you from?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

The chart below may help also..

Plus Below You will see the bushing I made and use for the 1/4" bit, saves time hogging out the pocket for the inlay insert.


http://www.routerforums.com/51462-post3.html



=============


schlott said:


> Starting my first in-lay project. Have a rockler bushing kit, a in-lay kit for 1/8 inch bit, plus dewalt plung router and colt lamant trimmer. Would like to use 1/4 bit for the in-lays and am having trouble figuring out the bushing sizes for doing recess along with the insert with the same templete. Is there anywhere that give a long list of the bushing sizes requried for this operation for various sizes of bits ..... I think I will use the 1/4 bit but I may have occation to use other sizes.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## schlott (Apr 12, 2008)

*Thanks for your help.*



curiousgeorge said:


> Here you go, Jeff and Welcome to the forums. What part of the world are you from?


Thanks again. I am from the Cleveland Ohio area. How about you where do you call home?

Jeff


----------



## schlott (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank Bj.

Jeff


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Jeff

===========


----------

